# Yme-Loc



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

ritio guys, here's a selection of my completed yme-loc stuff for your perusal. over the coming months i'll be adding more stuff to this little plog including;

cobra
warphunter
shadow spectres
void dragon phoenix
2 more farseers
2 bonesingers
striking scorpions (due for a repaint)
autarch on jetbike
autarch with mandiblasters
support weapon battery
wave serpent (nearly finished)
wraithguard (nearly finished)
karandras (due for a repaint)
maugen ra
pathfinders
warp spiders
and dark reapers

i'll try and do a project log for that stuff but i'm a bit rubbish at updating that kind of thing so don't hold your breath :laugh:

anyhoo, on to the finished stuff!









seer









autarch









fire dragons









warlock group 1









warlock group 2









banshees









avenger exarchs









avenger troopers









fire support autarch conversion (needs his base finishing)









war walker (2 more to come)









jetbikes









falcon









wave serpent









night spinner/fire prism

C+C welcomed and appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Given that I do not like the Yme-Loc scheme I make no comment on colour choices.

Technically those are very crisp lines and the transitions on the robes look very smooth.


----------



## Reported (Apr 2, 2011)

Amazing! 


+rep


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I like that color scheme. Normally I hate the Eldar disco rainbow color scheme, but these guys are awesome. The only negative thing I would even say is that I'm not crazy about the jetbikes. They look kinda plain with the one racing stripe. Maybe I'm just used to seeing intricate patterns on those things. Great job. + Rep


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Brave and bold color scheme, that is for sure. I will give you the +rep for the quality of the painting, blending and crispness of everything, very well done indeed. I personally really like the Seer and the warlock's along with the base on the war walker.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The scheme overall is looking great, the greys have great transition and it very smooth. Only complaints is the bases look boring and the jetbikes are kinds bleh as someone else pointed out. Also the orange on the warwalkers legs does not fit in with the rest of the armies scheme. Upper chest, shoulders and head oranges, abs and down grey, clothe or contrast item blue.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Very strong contrasts between your colours, with excellent definition through crisp and clear lines.

I really like your work on these.

+rep


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks very much for the kind words guys, i appreciate it

@djinn: - i know what you mean about the walker. the leg bottoms were grey originally but i thought they could do with a bit more colour. as for basing, i like my mini's to have a fairly straightforward base so that it doesn't detract from the mini itself. anyhoo, thanks for your comments regarding my technique, it means a lot coming from a painter with such talent as yourself :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You make me blush, I think I am my worst critique, its why I paint so damn slow. What about using the darker grey like you did in the recesses of the Autarch? 

Don't get me wrong, it looks great and I would understand of you did not want to change it I understand.

I dunno what I would add to the bikers, they are a royal pain in the ass to get to look good. That is why I am looking at replacing all mine with dark eldar canopies.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Lovely to see your work again Jams, still as clean and tight as always :victory:

I'm starting a Tau project soon, and one of my possible schemes is orange and grey, and this has definitely given me some inspiration


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking Eldar mate! I will echo djinn's comments on the war walker, but I actually really like the jet bikes. I think that it is the brown coats on the riders that throws it off a bit, but I really like the orange on them. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Dear god that looks amazing!!

Awesomely done painting, probably love the Farseer and the Walker the most

great work! +rep


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks again guys

the jetbikes are starting to show their age a lot now, so i really hope GW hurry up and release the new sculpts


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Could i ask what set up you're using to take your pictures? They've come out really nicely and the black background is refreshing.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I really like the color scheme -- very striking and bold -- and you're painting is obviously excellent.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

@varakir - the camera setup i'm using is a canon eos1000D dslr with 18-55mm lens set to 2.3sec shutter and f29 aperture against a black backgound (obviously, lol), tripod mounted with piccies taken on a remote to avoid shake. as for light, those particular pics were taken with natural light when the weather was good the other day but normally i use my painting strip lamp with appropriate white balance settings. i find the black background produces better results as you don't have to do any colour corrections like you do with a white backdrop. hope that helps matey :biggrin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

hey what did you do for the orange and the gray

I love these colors

Very very beautiful work


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

jams said:


> @varakir - the camera setup i'm using is a canon eos1000D dslr with 18-55mm lens set to 2.3sec shutter and f29 aperture against a black backgound (obviously, lol), tripod mounted with piccies taken on a remote to avoid shake. as for light, those particular pics were taken with natural light when the weather was good the other day but normally i use my painting strip lamp with appropriate white balance settings. i find the black background produces better results as you don't have to do any colour corrections like you do with a white backdrop. hope that helps matey :biggrin:


I think that's a more than detailed response :wink:

Definitely helped a lot, i'll be trying out the black backgrounds soon to see what results I get with my lamps/daylight. Hopefully my crappy point and click can get somewhere close to the awesome shots you've produced :victory:


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree on the War Walker. The legs being grey would be cool. It's just TOO orange overall. Perhaps do those vanes on the legs orange to change it up a bit. It's a very cool colour scheme as an army, would look great on the table. Will steal your idea for the Fire Dragons though. I did a similar thing with black suit, but armour was more red with orange highlights and left the helmet yellow. Looks great.


----------



## morpheuslaughing (Oct 16, 2014)

Gosh I don't normally like to resurrect an old thread but I've only just found it through Google images. The painting is sublime and has inspired me to paint Craftworld Yme-Loc. I was wondering if you have any photos of the underside of your grav tanks to see how you painted them. Were they painted in the same grey or did you opt for.metallics or wraithbone? 

Thanks


----------

